

8-Circuit Model of Consciousness - bhavin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8-Circuit_Model_of_Consciousness

======
sgentle
Some other neat "I'm a psychologist and my magnum opus will be to decompose
the human mind into N elements" theories:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Briggs_Type_Indicator>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enneagram_of_Personality>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/16_Personality_Factors>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belbin_Team_Inventory>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxford_Capacity_Analysis>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keirsey_Temperament_Sorter>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartman_Personality_Profile>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Temperaments>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humorism>

[http://www.quizopolis.com/which-twilight-character-are-
you.p...](http://www.quizopolis.com/which-twilight-character-are-you.php)

------
Jun8
I thought interesting, then read the first sentence:

"The 8-Circuit Model of Consciousness is a theory in psychology, first
proposed by Timothy Leary. It consists of several quantum psychological
systems that unify the various interpretations of the main altered states of
consciousness into one coherent meta-theory."

Hmm, sounded kinda mumbo-jumbo-ish, but I decided to read on. But when I hit
"Timothy Leary greatly expanded upon the basic premise of eight brains, he had
been inspired from sources such as the Hindu chakra system. However, the most
direct transmission occurred when Leary received a document from a student of
yoga." I hit the back button.

~~~
m0th87
If you ever saw Across the Universe, Timothy Leary is the guy played by Bono
from U2. The guy was fucking nuts.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timothy_Leary>

~~~
somebodyelse
You get the Timothy Leary you deserve.

------
pitiburi
In the Top Ten articles to show what is wrong with Wikipedia.

I can only smile thinking about the couple hours of facts and debunking that
Sheldon Cooper can fill talking about this page.

------
Luc
I think it's quite fruitful to assume that the brain consist of several layers
of psychical processes, each at a different level in evolution and not always
in tune with each other. It seems to be closer to the truth than assuming we
are 'whole', or 'one mind'. I think that's pretty non-controversial,
considering what we know about how brain anatomy, but then I'm not an expert.

Also, perhaps the particular language he used was useful in dealing with
patients?

